# Yamaki 331 - looking for more info



## Grant L (Jan 20, 2020)

I just recently picked up a dreadfully beaten Yamaki Deluxe 331 for the purposes of attempting a restoration. I'm trying to put a date on the guitar, but the date stamp is faded - They stamped the year of the date overtop of the black portion of the label. After photographing it under different light filters, I'm 100% sure it says either 1971 or 1974, so I'm just looking for confirmation. I know they changed labels somewhere in the early - mid 70's, so if someone has a 1971 or 1974 Yamaki Deluxe for comparison I would be happy to see it. Also, if anyone has any concrete information on the Yamaki history, I'd love to hear it. Thanks.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I love my Yamaki. Purchased new in 75'. Don't know the model# but it looks a little different than yours.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> I love my Yamaki. Purchased new in 75'. Don't know the model# but it looks a little different than yours.
> View attachment 290076
> View attachment 290080


^^^that's a fine example. Nice back! I have an old Sigma (Japanese Martin) that was their version of a D-35 that's been with me longer than my wife (40 years this June) and it just keeps sounding better and better. Yours is in incredible shape.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't help the OP with any information.

But I can post a pic of my early 70s Yamaki Ay390-S, a cross between a D35 and a D45.






















allthumbs56 said:


> I love my Yamaki. Purchased new in 75'. Don't know the model# but it looks a little different than yours.
> 
> View attachment 290076
> View attachment 290080


Is the model # not stamped on the neck block and visible through the sound hole? That's where mine is.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/yamaki/yamakisings101.jpg this is the cedar top
sorry you were wondering about the date 1974 was when they introduced these guitars in Canada but they were started back in 1973
http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/yamaki/yamaki_70s01.jpg yours is the 4th one over


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are great guitars and certainly worth restoring. An excellent find!


----------



## LaguSaya2 (10 mo ago)

Grant L said:


> I just recently picked up a dreadfully beaten Yamaki Deluxe 331 for the purposes of attempting a restoration. I'm trying to put a date on the guitar, but the date stamp is faded - They stamped the year of the date overtop of the black portion of the label. After photographing it under different light filters, I'm 100% sure it says either 1971 or 1974, so I'm just looking for confirmation. I know they changed labels somewhere in the early - mid 70's, so if someone has a 1971 or 1974 Yamaki Deluxe for comparison I would be happy to see it. Also, if anyone has any concrete information on the Yamaki history, I'd love to hear it. Thanks.


----------



## LaguSaya2 (10 mo ago)

I have an AY331S which I bought in Vancouver in 1974. Sounds terrific!


----------

